# What is your goto bait for mousetraps?



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I usually use uncooked bacon but thinking about maybe trying some hard salami. I never had good luck with peanut butter. And the traps are the old fashioned wood / spring mousetrap. And sometimes the trap is set 2-3 weeks before a mouse decides to sample the wares.

My house is surrounded by woods so in the fall/winter mice tend to move into my garage or basement looking for a warmer place to live. I try to get a couple traps set at all time cause you never know when a new mouse moves into the neighborhood.

So what other bait should I consider? Anybody use cheese? Velveeta?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Chocolate, wedge a little piece in the bait holder.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Chocolate, wedge a little piece in the bait holder.


White or dark? Hershey?


----------



## 21thompson (Jun 27, 2013)

Peanut butter.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

PB


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Take a big metal garbage can with a board leading up to the edge. Chuck a piece of bacon and a piece of cheese in the bottom. When you catch one just keep feeding him and all his buddies will join the party. Your welcome.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Milk chocolate Hersheys. Wedge a piece in the bait holder. 
Of course if you got a kitty, Mother Nature could run her course. Mice, snakes, I got one that got em all. Prolly killed 25-30 snakes one summer.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

C H E E S E...!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If your using standard mouse traps peanut butter is a go to. Always set them right against the wall because they travel right up against the base boards.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Now if it's rats never bait the trap. Place the trap right against the base board. Then take a drywall screw and put it 4-5" above the trap and bait it with peanut butter.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hook N Book said:


> C H E E S E...!


Swiss, cheddar, or Gouda? American?


----------



## 21thompson (Jun 27, 2013)

I've heard raw bacon never tried it tho.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

21thompson said:


> I've heard raw bacon never tried it tho.


That's what I've been using. It works well I'm not sure if in the below freezing temps if it is still smelly enough to be effective. After about two weeks without a mouse it gets kinda tried out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

21thompson said:


> Peanut butter.


What brand? JIF smooth hasn't been that productive for me.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

You gotta Promice you'll set one with chocolate. It can even be a piece of a Snickers, Milky Way, Reece Cup, whatever you like. Just save the last bite...or the first bite???


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Peanut Butter has always worked for me and does not get nasty over time.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Peanut Butter..and if your not getting them in that spot move it to a different corner..and always have it set against the baseboard..preferably in a corner. If you don't get them with the pb.. they're not using that area as a travel corridor. They can't pass up some good old fashioned peanut butter!


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

SConner said:


> Peanut Butter has always worked for me and does not get nasty over time.


Peanut butter!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

21thompson said:


> Peanut butter.


This is the killer. ^^


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have problems with em cleaning the PB off . I started putting a smear of American cheese slice on it and it's been catching them in my Pole barn


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Swiss, cheddar, or Gouda? American?


Nope, not wasting my smoked Gouda on rodents. Velveta, or cheddar works just fine, American too.
P.B. works better for tree rats.
Just got two in 2 days with smashed shredded cheddar. why change? They won't.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I use PB I wrap the pb in spawn sak material stick to pan WORKS GOOD


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Like I said, I've tried peanut butter but bacon has always worked much better. I will try Lazy's chocolate and Hook's cheddar.

Oh what the hell, I'm going to set 4 traps in the garage and 4 in the basement and see which is better - Bacon, Cheddar, Chocolate or PB... Now to see if I have any mice left....


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Like I said, I've tried peanut butter but bacon has always worked much better. I will try Lazy's chocolate and Hook's cheddar.
> 
> Oh what the hell, I'm going to set 4 traps in the garage and 4 in the basement and see which is better - Bacon, Cheddar, Chocolate or PB... Now to see if I have any mice left....


I use peanut butter.Darn mice kept stealing it without setting trap off.A guy at Ace Hardware told to cut a strip og gauze and tie to bait holder...there teerh get snagged and you get them


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Just remember...if all else fails....here kitty....here kitty - kitty. I can even show you how to build an inexpensive, heated, outside cat house. (Let the pimp jokes fly)


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Little peanut butter wrapped inside the bacon, they love it


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Like I said, I've tried peanut butter but bacon has always worked much better. I will try Lazy's chocolate and Hook's cheddar.
> 
> Oh what the hell, I'm going to set 4 traps in the garage and 4 in the basement and see which is better - Bacon, Cheddar, Chocolate or PB... Now to see if I have any mice left....


Try the garbage can and you will not have any left. Just add water when your done.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

peanut butter bread, take a little fishing line and tie a small piece to the paddle and they will try to pull it off and .....WACK. if that fails....d con


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I use peanut butter but also stick 1 piece of dog food on each one. Seems to work good for me


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

wrap a piece of raw bacon around the grabber and put a smudge of peanut butter on there. Works every time. If you are using just PB, your just feeding them; the raw bacon will force them to pull on the bait and spring your trap


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

If they're eating the peanut butter off the trap..it's your fault. Trap needs adjusted.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

I take the peanut butter or bacon fat in cheese cloth and tie it to the trap. It makes them want to bite as apposed to licking it.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Like I said, I've tried peanut butter but bacon has always worked much better. I will try Lazy's chocolate and Hook's cheddar.
> 
> Oh what the hell, I'm going to set 4 traps in the garage and 4 in the basement and see which is better - Bacon, Cheddar, Chocolate or PB... Now to see if I have any mice left....


Let us know the results of your scientific research!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

No poison please. Mouse crawls off, dies, Granmas kitty eats mouse, dies. Grandma has a broken heart.
OR...neighbors dog eats mouse and dies.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Peanut butter has always been my go to. If I am having trouble with them eating it but not setting the trap off I also put a glue trap down in front of it. They get stuck in the glue trap and then get caught in the snap trap. I would just use the glue traps but have had them pull off of them.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Years ago I switched from PB to half of a peanut wedged into the copper bait holders.
Use a light crimp with pliers and its good to go.

I tried the traps with large yellow plastic paddles, not worth the effort.
The wider paddle means the mouse doesn't have to extend itself into the trap like the small copper bait holders. A speedier withdrawn head lets them elude the trap.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> No poison please. Mouse crawls off, dies, Granmas kitty eats mouse, dies. Grandma has a broken heart.
> OR...neighbors dog eats mouse and dies.


Please stop killing snakes


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We were always infested with mice in our Virginia deer camp which was a converted school bus that sat empty until we arrived the day after Thanksgiving . The mice would be scooting out grabbing bits of food as we ate, but only for the first few days. Each night prior to getting into the sack, we would set ten to fifteen traps. That first night you could hear the traps snapping before you got under the covers. In the morning and prior to heading out to hunt, we would again set the traps. By the end of the third night , many traps were still set in the morning. By the forth night, we seldom caught anything. Now, *WHAT DID WE USE FOR BAIT????? IVORY SOAP!!!! * 
The same bar we used to try and stay clean. I tried Ivory when I got home as I also am surrounded by woods and have a few visitors when the cold weather hits. BY GOSH, it worked and continues to do so twelve years later.
I usually catch two pair of mice and then nothing until just after the January thaw and then one or two more singles. In the Spring I simply leave the traps set through the summer without success. Sure enough, that IVORY SOAP sits all summer and catches the first mice in the following winter. I'll add that unlike
some individuals,  I did invest in a few of the modern alligator jaw style traps which are easier to set and almost 100% kill ratio. Have caught them by the tail, front and rear legs and one by the tip of it's nose.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Please stop killing snakes


I had to put him on the wagon. Remember when we lost 2 to coyotes? I built an enclosure. The neighbors call it Thunderdome. He can't get out nomo.
But that's another thing, if you poison the mice and a snake eats the mouse...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Jose' said:


> If they're eating the peanut butter off the trap..it's your fault. Trap needs adjusted.


Yep...tune your traps.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

4 mice this fall/early winter and 5 voles this fall............................all on Jif smooth PB.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have had good luck with PB as well.
But have had better results with vanilla extract on piece of a cotton ball attached to trap.

Anyone ever used pure peppermint oil to repel mice?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Peanut butter mixed up with some cotton from a cotton ball. the cotton makes the mice tug a bit. never fails.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

So many people swear by peanut butter but I’ve hd the most success with raw bacon.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

I've always used a bit of bacon and I tie it on with a bit of sewing thread.


----------



## romo753 (Dec 1, 2008)

Take a piece of fat off the bacon lock it onto the trap, light a match and heat the bacon and take the flame and heat the edges of the trap to take the human smell away from it. I have caught twelve mice on that single piece of bacon by reheating the trap.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have used straight PB to catch around 15 this fall, I stopped counting at about 11. Never had them before in my home. Caught them in Basement or Garage. 
Now what traps do you use ? I have bought 8 of the new style plastic traps that are like the old wooden style but easier to set.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Weekender#1 said:


> I have used straight PB to catch around 15 this fall, I stopped counting at about 11. Never had them before in my home. Caught them in Basement or Garage.
> Now what traps do you use ? I have bought 8 of the new style plastic traps that are like the old wooden style but easier to set.


If it is snapped, I get a mouse.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have had great luck with an old expired jar of spicy queso cheese dip, it was thick and well past the expiration date. I keep it for mouse traps.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Make yourself one of these, it works. And I use PB


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Got another this morning with CHEESE. How in the heck do these critters even find their way in?
It's war now...haven't had a problem in 5 years now it's time to take drastic measures. Details at eleven. )
If you get one there's more to follow for sure.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hook N Book said:


> Got another this morning with CHEESE. How in the heck do these critters even find their way in?
> It's war now...haven't had a problem in 5 years now it's time to take drastic measures. Details at eleven. )
> If you get one there's more to follow for sure.


I heard if you get 1 you got 6 to go...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

here's a few tips-

http://www.victorpest.com/articles/mouse-trap-mistakes

I like this type of trap over the old victor spring style.

https://www.amazon.com/Mouse-Trap-S...rd_wg=ULewB&psc=1&refRID=6CN9HYW0R0YEPQSFC6K8


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

For bait, I use x lax. If they get the bait, they expire from diarrhea. I use the bucket of water trap, put enough water so they have to constantly swim. Put pieces of snipped coat hanger through bucket and into ends of a flat piece of wood,so it spins.Add a weight to the wood so it will right it's self, add bait. And collect vermin. Going on 36 years,and not a single failure. I staple a piece of bacon in the middle. Good luck!


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Pb in cold time fall n winter.
Melon rind in late summer. Works on chipmunks as well. Just need a bigger trap


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesF said:


> For bait, I use x lax. If they get the bait, they expire from diarrhea. I use the bucket of water trap, put enough water so they have to constantly swim. Put pieces of snipped coat hanger through bucket and into ends of a flat piece of wood,so it spins.Add a weight to the wood so it will right it's self, add bait. And collect vermin. Going on 36 years,and not a single failure. I staple a piece of bacon in the middle. Good luck!


How does that work in a garage when its 10 degrees?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Add some food grade oils, or anti freeze,if no pets or children. Pam spray may work. Or you can use the box method, I learned this while guiding in the Rocky Mtns. Just cover the water bucket with a cardboard box, a waxed one works best. Cut out entrance slots for the mice to gain access. Have never had frozen water, in 9 years of guiding with temperatures as low as -10 °.


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

With the plastic type trap cut a piece of Slim Jim about a quarter inch thick and put in pan. They love that greasy crap.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Chilly said:


> With the plastic type trap cut a piece of Slim Jim about a quarter inch thick and put in pan. They love that greasy crap.


That why I was thinking hard salami, smelly and greasy...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

guppygill said:


> Little peanut butter wrapped inside the bacon, they love it


You know, put this on a Club cracker....yum!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Peanut butter with a little crushed cracker sprinkled on it. Don't waste the bacon...and I've never use cheese. Set trap along base board.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Pepperoni


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Salami,Pepperoni,etc. Are these Italian mice! Or just a more of a high society bred?.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

boatnut said:


> here's a few tips-
> 
> http://www.victorpest.com/articles/mouse-trap-mistakes


Interesting read Boatnut. Especially the reference to cartoons.
I've had good success with both cheese and peanut butter. I can't give a statiscal breakdown between the two since I've never tallied the numbers.
Never heard of the bacon or pepperoni baiting but it might be worth a try. I like the cotton ball concept too and had read about it before but never tried it...it could be worth a shot too.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I Ain't sharin' my bacon with no mouse..(rat!)
Agree, the ones with the yellow plastic pan suck...old style for me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok after 24 hours:
In the garage - Bacon 1 Cheddar 1 Peanut Butter 0
Basement - Bacon 0 Cheddar 0 Peanut Butter 0


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

House mice prefer Kobe or Wagyu beef.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

tootsie roll is good. Take little pieces and form it like little mouse turds and scatter them on your co-workers desk. Then when they start screaming that maintenance isn't doing their job, walk in and eat a couple of your pre-made mouse turds. Gets them every time, and not talking about the mouse.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That's hilarious.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

M R DUCKS said:


> I Ain't sharin' my bacon with no mouse..(rat!)
> Agree, the ones with the yellow plastic pan suck...old style for me.


I don't like either! 
AFTER about 20-25 confirmed kills in the last month,,,,,,,,
The damn STAPLES KEEP POPPING OUT OF THE WOOD,, so we just bought 6 of the plastic ones.
Updated Kill reports will follow!

*BTW,,,, 
(LONG story about 2 young married adults, with a new house & a TON of crap to learn!)
#1; DO NOT leave a 50# bag of fish food open in the pump house,,,,, specially when you have 2 OPEN ENDED, 4" pvc plastic pipes encasing the well water pipes, that run from the pump house up the hill into the cellar.! (got the picture? Those pipes are most likely packed FULL of fish food & mice nests)*

*OMG,,,* I walked into the pump house to check the temperature of the copper water pipes,,, making sure that the heat tape was doing it's job during those -0 temps. 
There were tracks & droppings EVERYWHERE!!!! I found Nests in the rags, the towels, & behind the foam wall insulation.
When I called the 'KIDS' to come see their *1/2 bag* of fish food, they fessed-up & told me that they also heard tiny footsteps, up in the HOUSE attic, in the middle of the night!
*OMG AGAIN*! This newer house is only 10 years old, & NOW IT'S FULL OF ^%$#@! MICE!!!!

Then I went into their fantastic 50x100 heated floor garage. Back in the corner sat the UN-emptied turkey fryer, & UN-cleaned smoker (still,,, the 'party' was Labor day!).
*How many times can I say OMG!!!!?*
There was a mouse NEST built in the bag of wood chips. Holes chewed through the plastic BBQ sauce bottles, & most of a bag of brown sugar was GONE! Droppings everywhere!

Well,,,,, we will bait those plastic traps with the remaining fish food pellets covered with BROWN SUGAR,,,, I know for a fact that they love the stuff!

Yesterday, I mounted a night vision / red dot scope on the .177 pump,,,, & ordered 500 more pellets.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Kinda sounds like my Mom's back yard shed. Even though there were no edibles in there, it was just polluted with mice and nests. 

We went in there to drag out some old golf clubs and the bags had nests in them! A little deer mouse came out to look me over.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok after 24 hours:
> In the garage - Bacon 1 Cheddar 1 Peanut Butter 0
> Basement - Bacon 0 Cheddar 0 Peanut Butter 0


After 48 hours........No change in the score...


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This is the new style I have used to take mice this year. Ah what's the limit.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

We always mashed a bit of peanut butter in 000 steel wool and "attached" that to the trigger. their little teeth get stuck in the steel wool. blammo.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mas5588 said:


> We always mashed a bit of peanut butter in 000 steel wool and "attached" that to the trigger. their little teeth get stuck in the steel wool. blammo.


Isn't it a problem to release the dead mouse and reset? I can usually get two or three mice to a bait before I need to reload.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Weekender#1 said:


> View attachment 253668
> 
> This is the new style I have used to take mice this year. Ah what's the limit.


18 and no slot limit.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I always used PB. Though, I never had a lot. Had one little bugger woulnd't touch the PB, so I added a couple sunflower seeds to the PB. There he was the next day.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> View attachment 253668
> 
> This is the new style I have used to take mice this year. Ah what's the limit.


That is my go to trap also.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

These days I use PB. Back when I used to trap a little blob of muskrat fat molded around the traps pan would catch them like crazy and you didn't have to re-bait very often.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I've had good luck adding a tiny bit of crushed dog food kibble to the peanut butter.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I refreshed my trap Saturday afternoon by rubbing some soft Ivory Soap over the old stuff. Had a visitor sometime over the past couple days and it was a female. I hope to get the male too.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

No Hersheys?


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

I have drilled a hole through an acorn and wire tied it to the pan work pretty darn good


----------



## lCAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a large shed/garage structure in the corner of my yard. There are woods on two sides.

It's pretty much an annual war. Me and the huge eastern rat snake that lives underneath the shed vs. an unnatural and unexplainable quantity of mice that show up every fall. 

The mice are well-educated, and licking the peanut butter off a trap was kind of a sport for them. I was reduced to maybe 20% success rate. Glue traps were deployed. Unfortunately, a glue trap killed an immature rat snake, likely the offspring of my friend that lives under the shed. No more glue traps.

Most recently, very good success has been had by super gluing a piece of dog food to the snap trap. I use the black plastic kind of trap. My success rate is now probably in the 90% range. 

But after reading this thread, I'm escalating things and this weekend will build the mouse doomsday device, the bucket with the cans strung over it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Right on brother. Are you putting antifreeze or blue windshield crap in there for them to do a cannonball into?


----------



## lCAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

It’s going to have to be antifreeze because that’s what I have on hand. Then again I won’t feel right throwing the dead ones out in the woods once they’re saturated with antifreeze. But I can’t use water, it’ll just freeze. The chess game with these mice continues.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cut a lemon gum drop in 2 pieces length wise and wet the cut side then press firmly onto the bait holder and let dry for 24 hours then set...


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Our house is also surrounded by woods. I just use the old styled wood traps, some do have the plastic paddle on them. Always baited with PB. I put some on some paper napkins and let some of the oil drain out of it. Put whats left in a pill bottle. It is extra thick and I just press in on to the trap pan or under the metal hoop on the trap. Catch anywhere from 25 to maybe 50 a year. Early spring and start of fall are the main times those little critters try getting in. These are all caught in the garage and crawl space over the garage.

5,,6 years ago I bought some kind of a vibrator that you plug in to an outlet in your house. It sends some kind of noise or something through all of your electric lines in your house. SURE HOPE I don't jink myself but since pluging that thing in we haven't had a mouse in the house...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok after 24 hours:
> In the garage - Bacon 1 Cheddar 1 Peanut Butter 0
> Basement - Bacon 0 Cheddar 0 Peanut Butter 0


 Had a quiet spell since the end on January but got a mouse last week and one last night....
Bacon 3 Cheddar 2 PB 0..........


----------



## redeye-cle (Nov 7, 2007)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Make yourself one of these, it works. And I use PB





Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Make yourself one of these, it works. And I use PB


like watching paint dry!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I like to start them out with some nice soup then a house salad. Then a little Surf 'n Turf action. If they are still hungry a little cherry cheesecake will finish the little bturds off. Boom
Or get a puddytat?


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

Snickers bar. Crack one open and you can smell it across the room. It is sticky so they have to work to try to get it and SNAP, they're gone. I've used Snickers for 30 years and it allways works and works fast.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

I use the bucket trap as well. Have a boat house that has many ways for a mouse to enter and I don't visit it often in the winter. So, traps were a pia, too often to reset, or would go weeks with one tripped with no mouse. So, bucket trap is what I went with - can filled with PB, and antifreeze (RV type, not for your motor) on the bottom. Set it up in fall, take down in spring. No issues whatsoever. 

Did this is my buddy's cabin as well. He didn't want to trap due to smell. Used the RV fluid, no smell, even after months of the mouse sitting in the fluid - almost preserved them.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I use peanut butter too, BUT, I wrap string or yarn around the tongue of the trap. Then smear the pea nut butter on that. They'll lick it hard to get what's under the string, BINGO!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I do exactly what TClark does.... Tie on a piece of yarn, smear on the PB. So far it has worked well.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TClark said:


> I use peanut butter too, BUT, I wrap string or yarn around the tongue of the trap. Then smear the pea nut butter on that. They'll lick it hard to get what's under the string, BINGO!





Gottagofishn said:


> I do exactly what TClark does.... Tie on a piece of yarn, smear on the PB. So far it has worked well.


Shreds of PB soaked cotton balls do the same.


----------



## Seasport (Nov 19, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> I usually use uncooked bacon but thinking about maybe trying some hard salami. I never had good luck with peanut butter. And the traps are the old fashioned wood / spring mousetrap. And sometimes the trap is set 2-3 weeks before a mouse decides to sample the wares.
> 
> My house is surrounded by woods so in the fall/winter mice tend to move into my garage or basement looking for a warmer place to live. I try to get a couple traps set at all time cause you never know when a new mouse moves into the neighborhood.
> 
> So what other bait should I consider? Anybody use cheese? Velveeta?


I have the old wood type with the spring . There are two types .They look the same except how the bait is attached . One bait is wrapped around a small round tube .This type works good for me . The other type has a plastic yellow plate you just smear the bait on .This does not work for me .Good luck


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Seasport said:


> I have the old wood type with the spring . There are two types .They look the same except how the bait is attached . One bait is wrapped around a small round tube .This type works good for me . The other type has a plastic yellow plate you just smear the bait on .This does not work for me .Good luck


I use the 1st type. No plastic...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I like a big slab of Black Diamond Vintage Reserve 5 yr cheddar. Only problem is I keep getting caught in the trap.


----------



## brad4931 (Feb 23, 2018)

Peanut butter


----------

